# Clausing 100 mk3a broken part



## Barncat (Jun 6, 2018)

I was giving my new lathe a good cleaning, which turned into a partial disassembly for a thorough cleaning which has turned into a repaint project now. When I took the apron off, I found this. It broke right where the bolt would tighten down to lock it from moving. I can't find a part number for this on the breakdown from clausing. Any ideas on where to find one? Checked eBay already. It looks simple to make, but I don't think I have the right tools to do so. I could try and fix it somehow, but was afraid welding it might warp it. Any ideas? Or anyone know the part number so I can call clausing and see if by some miracle they have one of these laying around?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2018)

If you draw up the dimensions someone would probably be willing to make it for a small fee- I'm guessing it's mild steel or cast iron? Should be fairly easy to fab out of square stock with a milling machine
Mark


----------



## Barncat (Jun 7, 2018)

It is cast iron. I can get some dimensions. It does seem fairly easy to make. Here is a better picture of it.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 26, 2018)

Just braze it back together andclean it up with a file. It is the under side carriage clamping shoe an it does not need to made from hardened steel. Someone cranked down the clamp bolt and broke it. Needs to only be snug tight. That keeps the carage from moving againist the back lash in the rack and drive gear. Not a major load item.
Good luck
CH


----------



## Barncat (Jul 27, 2018)

Funny you wrote about fixing it yesterday. I had just finished fixing it when I saw your post. I drilled in from the end and my plan was to tap it and screw it together. Things were going well until the tap broke. But it seems the tap that is broken off in there is acting like a screw and holding the two pieces together. I have never brazed anything, but had a cast iron welding rod leftover from another project, so I added a couple of tacks on the other sides just to help hold it. As of now it is holding nicely and snugs up the carriage and prevents movement. In the future I may make a new one, but this is good enough for now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 29, 2018)

Barncat said:


> Funny you wrote about fixing it yesterday. I had just finished fixing it when I saw your post. I drilled in from the end and my plan was to tap it and screw it together. Things were going well until the tap broke. But it seems the tap that is broken off in there is acting like a screw and holding the two pieces together. I have never brazed anything, but had a cast iron welding rod leftover from another project, so I added a couple of tacks on the other sides just to help hold it. As of now it is holding nicely and snugs up the carriage and prevents movement. In the future I may make a new one, but this is good enough for now. Thanks for the advice.


Bcat.
You can machine a new one from dura- bar cast iron. Those holding gibs are usually cast iron, or something less than prime metal people tend wrench down on these old machine to hard and that is how things get broken. My Clausing was a WWII machine.
CH


----------



## Barncat (Jul 30, 2018)

It is made of cast iron. Mine is also from that time frame. I called with the serial number and was told it was shipped 1943. Mine has the remains of a sticker which I believe said that it conforms to war specs. Unfortunately it was buried under so much caked on grime I didn't see it until after I had already went over it once with a wire brush. I see you are using the past tense referring to yours. Did you get rid of it?


----------



## Barncat (Jul 30, 2018)

Here is my sticker


----------

